# iMac G4 - problème avec superdrive



## olceka (14 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iMac G4 - 1,25 Ghz - 20" - 80 GO - OS X 10-4-3.
Voilà pour les présentations.

Mon superdrive lit les CD et DVD correctement, quoique plus réticent avec certains supports passés dans les mains des enfants ! Par contre il ne grave plus rien, ni CD, ni DVD. Ni avec l'appli système, ni avec Toast 6 ou 7.
Je ne sais pas si c'est un problème logiciel ou matériel...
Dans Toast dès le début de la gravure il affiche un message d'erreur du style "Key sense 0,73..." ou quelque chose comme ça. Si c'est important dans ce cas je posterai le message précis.

Merci de vos prochaines réponses.

NB : si jamais je dois remplacer le superdrive, je souhaiterais également remplacer la barette RAM interne (celle qui est dessous). Cela est-il possible, est-ce que je peux aller jusqu'au 1 Ghz sur cette barette ? Pour le moment j'ai une 256 et la supplémentaire (facilement accessible) est une 512 ?

Merci

Restons zen


----------



## greg2 (14 Novembre 2005)

Eh bien voilà, moi aussi, ça fait deux jour que le superdrive de mon iMac G4 lit un DVD sur deux...  Je suis donc aussi intéressé par les réponses!


----------



## olceka (14 Novembre 2005)

Voilà le message que Toast 7.0.1 me donne à la gravure d'un CD ou d'un DVD :
LE GRAVEUR A DÉTECTÉ UNE ERREUR :
SENSE KEY = MEDIUM ERROR
SENSE CODE = 0X73, 0X03

Si ça parle à quelqu'un !!!.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## olceka (14 Novembre 2005)

Lorsque le clique à la première erreur, il affiche le message suivant : 
LE GRAVEUR A DÉTECTÉ UNE ERREUR :
SENSE KEY = ILLEGAL REQUEST
SENSE CODE = 0X24
INVALID FIELD IN CDB

Voilà, c'est tout ' Enfin j'espère.


----------



## JPTK (14 Novembre 2005)

olceka a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un iMac G4 - 1,25 Ghz - 20" - 80 GO - OS X 10-4-3.
> Voilà pour les présentations.
> ...




Apparemment et selon macktracker, sur le modèle imac G4 1,25 ghz 20 pouces, tu peux mettre 2 x 1 go.

Ce tutorial pour changer le DD et le lecteur devrait t'aider 

Concernant ensuite ces erreurs, pas évident à dire. Avec l'imac tu as un CD qui s'appelle "apple hardware test", tu peux toujours effectuer le test pour voir si quelque chose est détecté. Tu dis que les médias insérés sont parfois ceux manipulés par des enfants donc il est possible que la lentille du graveur soit encrassée et il est possible avec un coton tige et de l'alcool à 90° de lui redonner un ptit coup de jeune, mais bon, je ne garantie rien du tout.

Si tu dois prendre un graveur DVD, opte pour un pionner 110 ou 109, ils sont à 45 ¤ et reconnus nativement par OSX et toutes les applications. Pour la ram va voir du côté de chez macway ou crucial, ou encore les barrettes LDLC de la boutique du même nom.


----------



## greg2 (15 Novembre 2005)

Merci JPTK!


----------



## olceka (15 Novembre 2005)

Merci pour toutes les infos précises.
En premier lieu je vais essayer avec le logiciel "Apple Hardware Test".
Sinon, pour le nettoyage de la tête, on peut y accéder directement par le tirroir ou bien il faut démonter le lecteur ?

Merci encore


----------



## greg2 (15 Novembre 2005)

J'ai regardé , visiblement ça à l'air très dur de pouvoir accéder à la tête de lecture sans tout démonter...


----------



## greg2 (16 Novembre 2005)

Voilà le problème que j'ai avec toast 5.2 sur 10.3.9.
C'est assez surréaliste.:rateau:


----------



## greg2 (16 Novembre 2005)

Bon, j'ai trouvé la solution. Le dvd était plein. Ce qui m'a trompé, c'est le chiffre 4.4 Go alors que le dvd est de 4.7...
Visiblement, il ne peut emporter plus.


----------



## olceka (16 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir,

J'ai lancé le test APPLE HARDWARE TOOL. Il n'a rien détecté d'anormal. A priori il ne vérifie pas le superdrive.
Mais je sais que mon superdrive fonctionne bien en lecture puisque j'ai démarré dessus et qu'il a exécuté le tes jusqu'au bout...

S'il y a autre chose à faire avant le démontage je suis preneur.

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

greg2 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai trouvé la solution. Le dvd était plein. Ce qui m'a trompé, c'est le chiffre 4.4 Go alors que le dvd est de 4.7...
> Visiblement, il ne peut emporter plus.


 Salut Greg2, en fait c'est 4,7 GB et GO c'est pas pareil.
4,7Gb = 4,4 Go

Goul


----------



## greg2 (17 Novembre 2005)

Effectivement, je n'ai pas fait attention. Je pensais même que c'était le formatage qui prenait de la place...


----------



## greg2 (5 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Si tu dois prendre un graveur DVD, opte pour un pionner 110 ou 109, ils sont à 45 ¤ et reconnus nativement par OSX et toutes les applications. Pour la ram va voir du côté de chez macway ou crucial, ou encore les barrettes LDLC de la boutique du même nom.


Comment fait-on pour connaitre les graveurs comppatibles Mac OS X et l'iMac G4 USB 2.0?
J'ai cherché sur le site d'Apple mais je n'ai rien trouvé...


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2005)

greg2 a dit:
			
		

> Comment fait-on pour connaitre les graveurs comppatibles Mac OS X et l'iMac G4 USB 2.0?
> J'ai cherché sur le site d'Apple mais je n'ai rien trouvé...




Pourquoi ne pas prendre un interne ? Interne ou externe ils le sont tous de toute façon, après seul certains sont reconnus nativement par Idvd et Itunes, mais pour les autres un coup de patchburn et on en parle plus.


----------



## greg2 (6 Décembre 2005)

Je dis ça mais si tu dis que le 110 est bien, je pense que j'irai chez surcouf. Le problème reviendra s'il n'en ont pas... 
Pour les tournevis torx, on est obligé d'acheter ça, pas d'autre solution pour ouvrir la bête?


----------



## JPTK (6 Décembre 2005)

greg2 a dit:
			
		

> Je dis ça mais si tu dis que le 110 est bien, je pense que j'irai chez surcouf. Le problème reviendra s'il n'en ont pas...
> Pour les tournevis torx, on est obligé d'acheter ça, pas d'autre solution pour ouvrir la bête?




A moins de vouloir dévisser des torx avec un gode ceinture, je vois pas...


----------



## greg2 (7 Décembre 2005)

C'est cher un tournevis comme ça? ça se trouve où?
Merci.


----------



## JPTK (7 Décembre 2005)

greg2 a dit:
			
		

> C'est cher un tournevis comme ça? ça se trouve où?
> Merci.




Bah je sais pas, tu sors de chez toi, quand tu vois une vitrine avec des perceuses ou des marteaux dedans bah tu rentres et tu demandes, si le mec te dit 3000 ¤ tu as le droit de refuser.

Sinon google est ton ami. En gros tu trouves ça dans n'importe quel magasin de bricolage, ça doit coûté entre 3 et 5 ¤, je sais pas trop


----------



## greg2 (7 Décembre 2005)

Bon allez, je crois qu'il va falloir s'y mettre...


----------



## tornade13 (7 Décembre 2005)

greg2 a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, je crois qu'il va falloir s'y mettre...



Je l'ai fais ce week-end on appréhende un peu mais c'est pas si terrible!! suffit de prendre son temps, il m'a fallu moins de trente minutes tranquille pour démonter l'imac ,installer un superdrive en remplacement du combo remonter la bête, pour rajouter un DD et de la mémoire c'est pas plus long.

Bon courage


----------



## greg2 (10 Décembre 2005)

ça y est, c'est fait! Ouf! c'était quand même pas très simple... (je n'ai pas mis un demi-heure  mais je suis un peu manchot :casse: ). Sinon, tout à l'air de fonctionner normalement. Merci pour les infos.  

Un petite chose, le mac indique "non géré" pour le graveur. Quelles sont les incidences liées à cette situtation?
Visiblement JPTK avait une solution. (IL s'agit d'un graveur Pioneer 110 D).


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2005)

greg2 a dit:
			
		

> ça y est, c'est fait! Ouf! c'était quand même pas très simple... (je n'ai pas mis un demi-heure  mais je suis un peu manchot :casse: ). Sinon, tout à l'air de fonctionner normalement. Merci pour les infos.
> 
> Un petite chose, le mac indique "non géré" pour le graveur. Quelles sont les incidences liées à cette situtation?
> Visiblement JPTK avait une solution. (IL s'agit d'un graveur Pioneer 110 D).




Patch burn, mais pas la peine de l'utiliser si itunes voit ton graveur et peut l'utiliser, n'utilise ce logiciel que si tu es coincé, "non géré" tu t'en fous ça veut rien dire, l'important c'est que ça fonctionne.


----------



## greg2 (10 Décembre 2005)

Aïe, il n'est pas reconnu par iTunes qui m'affiche l'ancien graveur... Quand j'essaye de graver, il me met graveur introuvable. C'est bizarre car le finder lit les cd et les dvd et que toast grave sans problème... J'imagine que le problème sera le même sur iDVD.
Si tu as une solution, je suis preneur.


----------



## greg2 (10 Décembre 2005)

Bon, je viens de regarder le site patchburn.
Une question: est-ce un flashage du firmware du graveur? J'ai lancé le soft mais sans aller jusqu'au bout car il y a un bouton "avancé"  avec plein d'options et j'ai peur de faire une bêtise si je laisse tout par defaut. 
Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment faire. Je suis sous 10.3 (il faudra refaire la manip en cas de réinstallation du système?).


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2005)

greg2 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je viens de regarder le site patchburn.
> Une question: est-ce un flashage du firmware du graveur? J'ai lancé le soft mais sans aller jusqu'au bout car il y a un bouton "avancé"  avec plein d'options et j'ai peur de faire une bêtise si je laisse tout par defaut.
> Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment faire. Je suis sous 10.3 (il faudra refaire la manip en cas de réinstallation du système?).




J'ai choisi aucune option perso, j'ai pris les réglages de base je crois, j'ai fait ça récemment chez un ami, je m'en souviens plus trop.
Après je ne pense pas que ce soit un flashage, le logiciel modifie le système à mon avis pour que OSX prenne en charge le graveur, donc en cas de réinstall il faudra le refaire.


----------



## greg2 (10 Décembre 2005)

Bon, c'est cool, iTunes reconnait mon graveur. 
Allez hop, un petit coup de boule.


----------



## tornade13 (10 Décembre 2005)

Salut
J'ai eu plus de chance mon LG est reconnu sans patch burn pour ceux que ça interesse la ref est GSA-4167B.


----------



## greg2 (11 Décembre 2005)

Tu l'as payé combien, sans indiscrétion (DVD 110= 45 euros)?


----------



## moPod (11 Décembre 2005)

Pour le problème initial du thread, j'avais un iMac G4 17" (1 Go, 160 Go et Superdrive) et j'ai eu le même problème. Lecture une fois sur 6, problème de gravure et plantage à cause d'un disque inséré...heureusement il était encore sous garatie et je l'ai fait changé mais ce pb apparaissait avec cette gamme de Superdrive installé. Ce n'était pas un pb généralisé.
Je pense que prendre un Pionner 109-110D est la meilleure solution.
Bonne chance si ce n'est déja fait.

moPod+


----------



## tornade13 (13 Décembre 2005)

greg2 a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as payé combien, sans indiscrétion (DVD 110= 45 euros)?


45 euros également dans une boutique PC (PCWAVE) la peite seringue de pate thermique ils me l'ont offerte.


----------



## greg2 (14 Décembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> 45 euros également dans une boutique PC (PCWAVE) la peite seringue de pate thermique ils me l'ont offerte.


Pas mal parceque la pate thermique, chez surcouf, c'est 5 euros..;


----------

